# A Special Request For Prayers....from A Mother



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We received a letter from a friend whose son has taken a turn for the worse. I have attached the letter below that we received from his mother - God only knows the heartache that she must be experiencing at this time. All I ask is that, if you can, please say a prayer for Derrick and his family. I have read and believe that prayers do work - the more the better.

Derrick is 25 and just recently married. Derrick has acute leukemia.

Pictured here with Derrick, is Mindy (L) wife, and his sister Marcy.











Derricks blog is http://djdully.blogspot.com/ 

Here is the note from Derrick Dull's Mom:

It's very difficult for me to write this email, so please bear with me.........This morning we met with Derrick's doctors to determine where we go from here as far as proceeding with Derrick's care. We met with Derrick's original transplant doctor.whom Derrick has great respect for and has been following his case, the head of the ICU, and Derrick's current leukemia doctor. They determined that they have done all they can for Derrick and now it's time to let his body run it's course. They are maintaining him and have no plans to remove him from life support, however, if Derrick's condition worsens (which it most likely will) they have no treatment plans for him. They have assured us that he will be kept comfortable and at this time we are able to communicate with him because the sedative is light enough that when you ask him questions he can nod his head yes or no. He is not in pain and we feel very fortunate to have this time with him. *Please say a prayer for all of us.* None of us understand how we got to this point, but we know that God is in control and we have some piece of mind knowing that.

Please feel free to pass this information along to anyone who has been following the blog and supporting us with their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Our prayers go out to Derrick and his family.

Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our sincerest thoughts and prayers go out to Derrick and his family. 
It is, after all, the season for miracles and if we all truly believe......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, Rick.

Strong, positive thoughts and energy are being sent from Wolfwood to Derrick, his family, and to you and your family, as well.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have added him and his family to my prayer list. Please keep us posted on his condition. I'm hoping all the positive energy will change his condition.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Our prayers are on there way also. It is a good time for a miracle.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Thank You All!!* - I will keep you updated on Derrick's progress.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

prayers coming from my family to his!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Heartfelt prayers to Derrick and his family.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your friend's family, our thoughts and prayers are with Derrick and his family. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Will be keeping him and the family in my prayers!!
God bless!
Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Nice picture and Derrick has a sincere smile....








I usually keep prayers to myself....
But this prayer is for strength and confidence for Derrick and all who are experiencing the labor of pain and worries.....*

*Heavenly Father, giver of life and health... Comfort and relieve your sick servant Derrick, and give your power of healing to those who minister to his needs, that he may be strengthened in his weakness and have confidence in your loving care.
Through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.​*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ricknchris said:


> *Nice picture and Derrick has a sincere smile....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful prayer Chris! Thanks!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Please see the note below. Thanks so much for the prayers.

*Peace in Heaven
*
Today, December 6th 2008, around 11am, Derrick moved on to live an eternal life with our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. He passed away peacefully in his bed, holding his wife in his arms and surrounded by his closest friends and family. We were wishing for the miracle of a cure, but instead we were treated to the miracle of Derrick and Mindy's true courage, true strength, true mightiness, and true faith. Derrick and Mindy taught us so much in the last 10 months and are an example of true love in God's eyes. Derrick will always be my big brother and it was an inspiration to see him battle leukemia with all of his heart, with all of his strength, and to never once consider complaining about what he was enduring day in and day out. He reminded us of the important things in life and how much we should cherish our loved ones and remind them of it every day. Our family and friends continue to be a foundation of strength for us and we are so thankful for these people in our lives. We are thankful that God blessed Derrick with such a beautiful, caring, selfless bride who never left his side. Most of all, we are thankful that Derrick is in Heaven, free from all of the struggle and hurt that he endured here on earth throughout his battle with leukemia.

John 16:22
So with you: now is your time of grief, but I will see you again and you will rejoice, and no one will take away your joy--


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

While I'm sorry for their loss, they have faith that he is in Heaven and will see him again. That's a wonderful feeling, even though he'll be missed here on earth. My thoughts and prayers continue to be with them family as they deal with their loss.
Love in Christ,
Darlene


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Our prayers are with you and the rest of Derrick's extended family at this time. It is a blessing to know that he is now whole and with His Savior.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

I know the pain of losing a child and spouse all too well, a day will never go by when this family doesnt think of him, what he would have done, where his life here on earth would have led him. But they can live with the joy and knowledge that they will one day see him again. He is perfect now and suffers no more. I know an excellent grief book called "A Grace Disguised: How The Soul Grows Through Loss" by Jerry Sittser. He lost his mother, daughter, and wife in an accident. To paraphrase a line from the book, When in the darkest of the night, instead of finding our way back through the darkness, we must turn around and face it, and pass through it until we see the light of a new day."
God Bless,

ftroop


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

it is a true test of courage for everybody. you were blessed with a wonderful young man. and someday you will see again. 
God bless Derrick, rest in peace.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of Derrick. Everyone will be in my prayers, especially his wife. He is on to a much better place than this world we live in.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Derrick will rest in peace on the other side, free of pain and struggle. His loved ones will miss him dearly but I hope they find in the peace and strength in their hearts and remember the good times and know they will one day see him again.


----------

